# reverse indiglo gauges?



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

do they make reverse indiglo gauges for 200sx's? i found some on procarparts.com, but they were for a sentra-ser. they looked the same as the gauges that should go on my 98 200sx se, but will they fit? and do you know if they all have the bright blue part in the middle? i just really like the blue lighting on numbers.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

iVy said:


> *do they make reverse indiglo gauges for 200sx's? i found some on procarparts.com, but they were for a sentra-ser. they looked the same as the gauges that should go on my 98 200sx se, but will they fit? and do you know if they all have the bright blue part in the middle? i just really like the blue lighting on numbers. *


 They will fit,,,, but,,, the speedo is different. The SE-R speedo goes higher.... so short answer....NO


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

do you know where i can find them?


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i found some for the 200sx (not se-r) while browsing through www.anzousa.com but they don't sell to the public. they referred me to www.racewheel.com
however while browsing through racerwheel.com i noticed they don't list them on the site. you have to call racerwheel.com and ask for REVERSE CARBON STYLE EL GLOW GAUGE
i paid about $70 shipping included i think


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

try www.ebay.com they are CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZY


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ebay has them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i have them *


and I installed them


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *and I installed them  *


but of course


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

they fit... your mph and your rpm will be a little off... the needle wont point at what its actually putting out.. 

but they fit..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pix of mine on here

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=201317#post201317


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

umm i actually have some reverse indiglo gauges if anyone is interested. they are for a se-r. PM FOr Details


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

actually there just indiglo not reverse, let me know if interested


----------

